# Cats in OKC, owner been deployed to Afghanistan



## caiteag (Dec 14, 2004)

For some, Christmas is a time for honor & heartbreaking sacrifice

The following was submitted to The Oklahoman by Cindy Hailes, Pets and People Volunteer & Adoption Counselor

"I am a volunteer with Pets and People Humane Society. On December 10, a young soldier walked into the shelter with two cats he had adopted from us as kittens. He was being deployed to Afghanistan in two days. None of his family would keep his cats till he came back."

"Can you please adopt them together?" he asked. "I don't want them to be apart." I explained to him that most people adopting adult cats only want one. He just hung his head and nodded. He knew."

"The cats clung to him as he handed them to me to put in the crate. He looked at them one last time then wiping tears from his cheeks he turned and left the shelter."

"I wish this were an isolated incident. But I have seen the same situation numerous times. Each time a soldier walks out our door they know they are leaving behind family members they will never come home to."

If you feel as heartbroken as we do for this soldier and his beloved pets, please consider adopting Flounder (f10314) and Salem (f11002) together this holiday season. The soldier desired they be together. He was deployed, an act of the greatest sacrifice and most generous gift anyone could ever give this holiday season.
As of Tuesday, December 21 - these felines still have not been adopted.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh gosh, how absolutely heartbreaking. I can barely type though tears. :sad2 
I am sure this happens all too often. How incredibly sad for the poor soldier who has to leave his or her pet and how sad for the pet who can't began to understand why his owner has to leave them.


----------



## devilishpromo (Feb 4, 2005)

*how long is he going to be gone for?*

how long is he scheduled to be gone for, maybe a foster home could be found, or maybe I can figure someway to foster them till he comes back, I know he loves them so hopefully he wants them when he comes back please let me know thank you


----------



## caiteag (Dec 14, 2004)

Someone I know was in contact with the shelter some time ago. Apparently, they had many offers of fostering as people heard of the story, and also offers of adoption. The last I heard they were still working everything out... however these cats will both be well cared for, that is certain.... thanks for caring so much


----------

